
Ask HN: What are your favorite paid online services for non-programming use? - yanc
I guess many people have monthly&#x2F;annual subscriptions to certain online services, and most such services offer conveniences, provide access to content, improve productivity, etc. I wonder what paid non-programming-related services (e.g. Github, AWS, DigitalOcean, etc are excluded) are popular with the community here?<p>My current subscriptions include: pinboard, tarsnap, expressvpn, the economist, and the information<p>P.S. I&#x27;m mainly interested in digital services here, so things like food&#x2F;grocery&#x2F;domestic&#x2F;personal care subscriptions do not apply.<p>P.P.S. To avoid the obvious, the usual suspects such as Skype, Netflix, Evernote, Spotify, etc may be safely omitted.
======
gry
Pinboard [[https://pinboard.in/](https://pinboard.in/)], Moo.do
[[https://www.moo.do/](https://www.moo.do/)], Instapaper
[[https://www.instapaper.com/](https://www.instapaper.com/)].

